# Time to Fight!! February 16



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's time to get your ass off the couch and go watch the fights live. James "the road dog" nevels is currently 8-0 and is planning to go 9-0 after saturday Feb 16th. If any of you have been to a fight live then you know how much fun it is. This is our 3rd in a row and if you watch the way James beat his last two opponents on http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=James+%22the+road+dog%22+nevels&search_type==you'll see why. go to ticketmaster pay your $20-37 dollars for your ticket, have a beer and watch a lot of INTENSE ACTION!! We've got 12 seats in one section so if you're interested in getting seats by us give me a call and we'll see if we can try to get it hooked up. 8503139821 or just go online to ticketmaster and book wherever you want. We're in section 21(floor riser) row D.I think there is only 1 section of floor riser seats leftthenyou start getting away from the ring.We may have a couple extra seats if anyone wants to ride with us from milton. All show seats are assigned seating so buy early and take your time getting there. Come support a local fighter from Jay and have a kick ass time in the process. Check out this link below and you'll see James' fight teams homepage. If you dont come atleast watch the link above of James' last two fights. You'll see he set the MS state record for fastest knockout in one. The other is of a guy that talked a lot of crap going into the fight. It was awesome to see James almost break his arm.

p.s. It'll make a great to date! Children 2 and under are free (balcony only). Show starts at 7pm. If you have any questions feel free to give me a call anytime.

Check out this link to see the homepage of James fight team "Fight Faction" http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=235872098


take care 
Kenny


----------

